# Rajon Rondo ejected for bumping referee (Possible Suspension)



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> For a second, the Boston Celtics looked capable of orchestrating a masterful comeback from a 17-point deficit in their Game 1 matchup against the Hawks in Atlanta. Then, with 41 seconds left in the fourth quarter and down just four points, everything went terribly wrong.
> 
> As the shot clock wound down for the Hawks, Kevin Garnett knocked the ball away from Joe Johnson to start a scrum on the floor. Brandon Bass eventually fouled Josh Smith — a controversial call given the mess on the ground — which ticked off star Celtics point guard Rajon Rondo. Rondo screamed in the face of official Marc Davis, who gave him a reasonable technical foul. It didn't stop there, though, as Rondo kept walking towards Davis and bumped him in the back with his chest. That earned Rondo a second technical, an automatic ejection, and possibly a coming suspension for contact with an official.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...714860.html;_ylt=AqvVYH8ictKd7OApmnhcV1E5nYcB


----------

